

Finding Internships/Entry-level Programming Jobs for Working from Home? - afakename

I am a mildly capable developer, but my lack of experience seems to scare off employers. I'm willing to put in the work to prove myself, but as I am studying abroad this year* , a traditional internship or entry-level position isn't really viable. What's the best way to go about finding work so that a year from now I can prove my competence?<p>* China, I can speak the language, but it's very competitive. The price of a work visa makes me an economically poor choice when the only advantages I can give are perfect translations to English and poor translations are good enough.
======
thirdstation
Ask your school to help you find an internship.

You'll probably hear this a lot but, you should build something to show
potential employers. It will also raise your confidence so you consider
yourself better than mildly capable.

Network a lot until you find a niche where your language skills/cultural
knowledge are advantageous.

Understand the labor laws of where you are.

